

Become an Inventor - jonallanharper
http://www.computerworld.com/action/article.do?command=viewArticleBasic&articleId=9112629
Edison Nation, an outgrowth of the PBS television series Everyday Edisons, aims to provide an easier way for would-be inventors to navigate the sometimes costly and complicated course of taking an idea from conception to store shelves.<p>Feel free to digg it:
http://digg.com/tech_news/Become_an_Inventor
======
jonallanharper
Summary: "Edison Nation, an outgrowth of the PBS television series Everyday
Edisons, aims to provide an easier way for would-be inventors to navigate the
sometimes costly and complicated course of taking an idea from conception to
store shelves."

Feel free to digg it: <http://digg.com/tech_news/Become_an_Inventor>

